# Hello from Flooring Chick



## WisePainter

Welcome.






kripes, I should have put "chic" in the title of my new here thread...I got like 2 welcome posts in many months.


----------



## skyhook

_ Welcome.
_ :thumbsup:​


----------



## john5mt

> 'lesser' trades...



:lol:

yeah definitely more pics :laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA)

Hey, what if she's, well, say, ahem, ah...facially challenged?  :shutup: You still want pics? :clap: Sorry, Flooringchick, this is a contractor's hangout afterall. Disgusting pigs, all of you! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Go and put the word, "Chick" in the title and see how many members climb out of the woodwork to jump up and wave Hi to you.

(Me Included, LOL)

Welcome.

Are you more involved in Carpeting or Hard Wood?

(Yes guys and gals, there is a double entendre' intended)

I just posted a question about hard wood floors in the Flooring sub-forum if you would like to provide some advise.

Ed


----------



## strathd

Easy guys, florist's are people too.

Just kidding. Welcome. You will have a good a good time here.


----------



## dirt diggler

Mike(VA) said:


> Hey, what if she's, well, say, ahem, ah...facially challenged?  :shutup: You still want pics? :clap: Sorry, Flooringchick, this is a contractor's hangout afterall. Disgusting pigs, all of you! :laughing::laughing:


dude - look at her avatar


i think we're talkin like MILF action here :thumbup:


----------



## strathd

dirt diggler said:


> dude - look at her avatar
> 
> 
> i think we're talkin like MILF action here :thumbup:


 What's milf mean ? Hmmmmmmm ?


----------



## rbsremodeling

I Think I remember this episode of sharks on predator week on animal planet:w00t:

She has not been here in over 7 months:blink:


----------



## TimelessQuality

dudes..look at the date.. she lasted 6 days...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## strathd

TimelessQuality said:


> dudes..look at the date.. she lasted 6 days...:laughing::laughing:


 Doh ! You guy's are all dogs


----------



## Mike(VA)

dudes..look at the date.. she lasted 6 days

Oh crap.  Well, at least I wasn't the one who woke this one up. Close, but no cigar. Too darn easy to fall into the trap, though.


----------



## dirt diggler

maybe she's comin back :w00t:






:sad:





:laughing::laughing:


easy come, easy go i guess :laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA)

easy come, easy go i guess 

Double entendre' dirt?


----------



## Forry

I hate to point it out, but:

"*Well, I applied and knew the owner and the rest is history.* I have loved and hated this business at the same time, but _I tend to love it more_."

Is this what a decent young lady has to do to get a job anymore?


----------



## Crock

rbsremodeling said:


> I Think I remember this episode of sharks on predator week on animal planet:w00t:
> 
> She has not been here in over 7 months:blink:


I might be giving my secret ident away but remember "Crystal the Painter"


----------



## rbsremodeling

Crock said:


> I might be giving my secret ident away but remember "Crystal the Painter"


Do I! Tramp gave up on us:furious:


----------



## Crock

and to think everyone is bailing on the "other place" because it's 99% women! 

I need a place thats about 60-40.


----------



## Crock

rbsremodeling said:


> Do I! Tramp gave up on us:furious:


Yeah, I can't remember who scared her away. All I can remember is it was a contractor in DC. I wish I could remember that dude's name.


----------



## strathd

Mike(VA) said:


> easy come, easy go i guess
> 
> Double entendre' dirt?


She's gone soooooooooo.............She,ll be comin around the mountain when she comes.


----------

